# Mega-doses of vitamin D help prevent breast cancer and other diseases



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Mega-doses of vitamin D help prevent breast cancer and other diseases, study finds by Ethan A. Huff (NaturalNews) Current government recommendations of 400 or 600 international units (IU) of vitamin D a day are insufficient to prevent serious diseases like breast cancer, a new study published in the journal Anticancer Research has found. Researchers from [...]

*Read More...*


----------

